# Impeachment or dems dump on constitution



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So whats going to happen tomorrow? The purpose of impeachment is to remove someone from office. Trump is not in office. We have his speach on video and he didnt do what he is accused of. Also they have learned the capitol riot was planned in advance also proving Trump had nothing to do with it. Further the policeman did not die of blunt force trama, but perhaps health complications. Im surprised they continue when it has all fallen apart.
What we will learn tomorrow is how corrupt is our gov. What we will learn tomorrow is if the democrats have any respect for our constitution. What we will know tomorrow is who is honest and who is dishonest.
I predict the democrats will continue, but they dont have the votes. If they could get enough swamp republicans to vote guilty it will be overturned by the supreme court. In the end its more important for the egogistical to put on a spectacle for their base.

They are afraid Trump will run in 2024 and they are also afraid that people will watch the next election closer than our last one. If they cant cheat in 2022 they will loose the house and senate. That will give republicans a chance to straighten out our election problems. I always thought when we went to machines we were in trouble.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> So whats going to happen tomorrow? The purpose of impeachment is to remove someone from office. Trump is not in office. We have his speach on video and he didnt do what he is accused of. Also they have learned the capitol riot was planned in advance also proving Trump had nothing to do with it. Further the policeman did not die of blunt force trama, but perhaps health complications. Im surprised they continue when it has all fallen apart.


This is all True.... Plus the timeline of the whole incident vs when Trump said "the words" that they are accusing him of. Also they are forgetting he said... GO PEACEFULLY and GO HOME after it all started. Or when he was condemning any violence.

Also how the intel states that BLM and Antifa was said to be at the capital the same day and also had "rumblings" of "attacking" as well. oke:

What will be interesting is how some Dem's will vote. If they all vote on party lines after this.... there will be some impeachments to follow. Because if they believe that Trump is to blame and should be impeached so should these dem's as well.

We will see lots of video footage of Schumer, Pelosi, Waters, Harris, Booker, Biden, Hilary, Schiff, Talib, Ohmar, AOC, etc. All from when Kavanaugh hearings, BLM riots, Antifa riots, Trump, etc. Because Biden threatened to fight Trump.... and Biden at the time wasn't a sitting member of congress or president. He was a common citizen. So think about it.... if he does get impeached.... So should every single person I mentioned above be impeached too by the words they said.

Also if Trump gets impeached... what will this do to our first amendment rights? Think of the papers, media, social media, etc.

Here is another little tidbit....a Bernie Sanders backer shot a Congressman at a baseball game: Rep. Scalise.... he was following rehtoric by Bernie...There are eye witness's saying that the gunman asked... Are those Republicans or Democats.... Hmmmm... Should Bernie be Impeached???

BTW.... anyone see the riots/protests where Antifa said they will Burn down DC. Interesting isn't it... This goes to what I said above about how Antifa was in the intel reports about pre-planning stuff. So just saying oke: . Funny how evidence is coming to light if you just sit back and let things play out. Which again was unconstitutional of the House of Reps by pushing this thru without any discussion on the issue. IE: THEY DIDN'T INVESTIGATE THIS AT ALL AND THEY ARE THE INVESTIGATION BRANCH.

BTW #2.... see picture below. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/13 ... 4024483841

Here is a video of ANTIFA trying to storm into a goverment building. This is police body cam footage. Where is the "outrage" by the liberals?

Then lets not forget how they tried repeatedly to burn and break into and destroy federal court buildings, ICE buildings, etc around the country all year.

Still waiting for elected officials to condemn them and tell them to "stop" and "be peaceful".... I will keep waiting but wont hold my breathe.

Stuff like this will be shown over and over and over at this Impeachment Trial.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another Tidbit on this whole exercise....

How can a Senator sit as the judge and also VOTE on this trial? Shouldn't a Justice be overseeing this?

Just something to think about after the whole thing settles one way or another. Is this constitutionally correct the way it is getting run? Or does it run the risk of a "fair" trial.

Just something to think about.

I will say that the "argument" of Trump wasn't a "private citizen" when he said these things... .is a fair one. Because he was the president until Jan. 20th. But now you are going after a private citizen... So can they go back after past presidents? Past members of Congress?

Also I know they are doing this so he can't run for president again.... here is a little question (and yes my tinfoil hat is on).... If you are worried about a run by Trump in 2024....why?? Didn't your Party beat him by 7 million votes this past election? Or did something shady happen this past election? If your party is so positive that the things he did for the country were WRONG and what you are planning on doing for the country so much better.... WHY WORRY ABOUT 2024?.... because you defeated him by 7 million votes and should be doing things better to sway more voters. Or am I missing something..... oke: oke: oke:

Just things to think about.... :thumb: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Also to show hypocrisy in the fact that you "can't question" the results of an election....

oke:

And honestly the "nut" Greene made a great case on the whole thing.... Why would Trump want the "seige" right in the middle of when they were giving their argument/case for him on the EC and getting the election verified. It completely disrupted what they were doing.

Just an observation and finally something she stated makes some sense. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/LifeNewsHQ/status/1 ... 5063460867

A part of the speech shown by the Dem's today..... they edited this out.

oke:

Just like I am sure an edit job will happen on things others have said. But I will wait to see if I can find them or if others do to say what some Dem's stated this summer were not true.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://thenationalpulse.com/news/chat- ... lot-trump/

This article is talking about footage from a "Jayden-X" who is a BLM and anti-trump person. He was wearing a MAGA hat and was filming all of this during Jan. 6th. oke: This was one of the video's the dem's are showing as "trump" incited this to his followers. This "Jayden-X" isn't a Trump follower. oke: :eyeroll:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I have watched every minute of the Impeachment Trial.

The USA has some dark corners and some deep wounds to heal somehow.

That is all I am going to say. I have watched every minute. Have you all?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

.


> I have watched every minute. Have you all?


 Not all of it, but what videos I did watch were edited to portray a false narrative. I hope the other side shows unedited videos. I seen live when it happened, and now the videos the left is showing. Did you watch the live speech by Trump, or are you nowthinking your getting the truth? Im guessing you woukdnt watch Trump so have no idea what the truth is. You and Ken couldnt get the truth right durring the Russian or Ukraine debacles. What they are doing now, and what you have believed in the padt dictates that I dont automatically believe what you post. Credability????? So Canuck you wsnt to know if we wstched it all, but I want to know if you seen the originsl live. I seen both sides and know the democrsts are liars. Are you going to post their lies -------- again?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

No Plainsman I will just post some more straws for you to grasp at. Clearly you are one of the dark corners I suggested needs healing.

https://www.theweek.com/cartoons/965797/political-cartoon-trump-impeachment-gop-democrats


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Patriots!! The Law and Order President my ***.

https://www.theweek.com/cartoons/966233/political-cartoon-trump-capitol-riot


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Did you watch the live speech by Trump, or are you now thinking your getting the truth?


 You missed the question.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

You know they edited out the part where he stated "go peacefully".... The intentionally skipped that part of his speech.

Also did you know coming to light that people knew the possibility of this attack before hand and did nothing. One elected official that day brought his firearm with him to work. But why didn't they do things to stop it?

You know why.... because the liberal left cut the balls off any police force all year long. They wanted something to happen so they can point it at Trump.

But again... I will post this picture. If Trump is to be impeached for what he said. So should many many many others. Many others have stated "fight like hell" in speeches. One said that when Health Care was in the Senate and the next day Mitch McConnells office was stormed with protesters. SHould that person be impeached???? How about Omar saying same things such as... Fight like hell to get Trump out of office".... hmmmm.... sounds like the same type of rehtoric doesn't it. WHen a weak mind might think they actually need physically fight. oke:

Here is the picture again..... with actual quotes people said all summer. BTW... Waters is denying she even said those words... uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://nypost.com/2021/02/10/old-tweet ... like-hell/

Here is an article talking about other elected officials using the words..... "Fight" or "Fight like Hell".

Or how about others who were saying the election was stolen in 2016??? Or in Georgia with Abrams? Hmmmm..... lots of tweets and quotes out there saying those exact same things.

Like I said.... if they think Trump should be impeached.... So should every single one of these people... :bop:

But yet we havent even touched on the fact that a Chief Justice isn't even presiding over this... so does it make it constitutional? Also I wont even touch on the fact about first amendment rights. If Trump cant say these words.... then nobody can. Our freedom of speech will be undermined. This is scary stuff for the people who think Trump is 100% guilty. Where will the line be drawn?

Also on the freedom of speech. An actress was fired from Disney for some tweets she posted. In a nutshell she said out political theatre now in the USA is just like NAZI GERMANY. But reversed what many in the media were saying.... IE: President Trump isn't the Nazi's.... the left are. Which like I mentioned a few times.... who is actually acting more like NAZI's.... with censorship of political idea's on social media platforms? About a group running around rioting and if you disagree with them you get "cancelled"... etc. With Disney firing her.... they proved her point is 100% correct. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://beckernews.com/bombshell-dems-k ... ack-36642/

Take this article with a grain of salt... but is shedding light on what I was talking about is that there is evidence that they knew that Jan 6th could happen as it did.... BUT DID NOTHING to prevent it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you want much of the truth watch Tucker Carlson on utube. Almost everything on mainstream media is a lie.



> WHen a weak mind might think they actually need physically fight.


 Lets get right to the point. Canuck are you one of those weak minded or do you understand. Im windering if Trump Dersngement Syndrome lowers the IQ 50 points. oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

This impeachment "trial" is a sham, and an embarrassment for the entire country. The left is destroying what little integrity this country has. And why? Because Trump made some mean tweets that hurt their feelings and because he refused to allow them to drive this country further into socialism. They are so angry about not getting their way that they circumvent the very document they swore to uphold and protect to ensure that the mean Trump can never stop their agenda again. Their actions are childish and vindictive and it's not just Democrats, there are a bunch of Republicans acting the same way.

The left and anyone that supports them and their socialist agenda sicken me.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> there are a bunch of Republicans acting the same way.


Today I was reading about the growing group of Republicans discussing leaving the GOP and starting a new party, leaving Trump and his supporters behind.

I have often felt that the USA would benefit from a strong, third Party.

I guess most here would continue to stand with Trump as you still prefer his way of doing things. Many here I assume would have been bashing the Capitol doors down if you had been ten years younger. Stop the Steal you would have been shouting. Am I right??


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I guess most here would continue to stand with Trump as you still prefer his way of doing things. Many here I assume would have been bashing the Capitol doors down if you had been ten years younger. Stop the Steal you would have been shouting. Am I right??


WRONG about this cowboy. oke:

I will maintain that we need to take a deep look at how this election went down at all levels to make sure that we as a country can have faith in the system. There is enough irregularities that happened and should raise warning flags.

Here is a video below... and I agree with Rand Paul on this.






Also I know SDbear keeps brining up that all the cases were thrown out. 90% of them were thrown out not because they were "wrong"... but because either that court didn't have juristiction or something else. It wasn't because of "they were wrong".

Again... I am not saying Trump won... but there are enough "red flags" out there that something doesn't pass the "smell test" and needs to be figured out. Because if there was "cheating".... why wouldn't whom ever is in "power" of that state do it again? THAT IS THE ISSUE.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I have watched every minute of the Impeachment Trial.


 So Canuck are you watching today, or do you only watch bs that you want to hear? In other words is your rectal cranial inversion voluntary? :rollin:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> > I guess most here would continue to stand with Trump as you still prefer his way of doing things. Many here I assume would have been bashing the Capitol doors down if you had been ten years younger. Stop the Steal you would have been shouting. Am I right??
> 
> 
> WRONG about this cowboy. oke:
> ...


So either trumps lawyers were just too stupid to file in the correct court, or when they were told they were in the wrong court they were too lazy to go to the right court?

Even on the big Texas vs the 4 or 5 swing states, which was dismissed by the us Supreme Court for lack of standing, the dissenting opinion was by Thomas and it was that he would have heard the case but then dismissed it.

Most cases were dismissed for a variety of reasons and a lot were just flat out dropped by the complainant, a high percentage dismissed were for lack of standing or jurisdiction but if you actually look at the decisions/dismissals it not only stated lack of standing/jurisdiction but often listed all the other reasons why it was also being dismissed (lack of evidence, unreliable fraud allegations, implausible scenarios without evidence, irrelevant evidence, non-credible evidence or witnesses were often cited).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Most of them were dismissed because they were "fighting the wrong fight" type situation. IE: They were claiming fraud when it was more "procedure"...ie: when some states changed voting laws or requirement stuff. IE: they screamed FRAUD... when they should have said... the AG didn't follow procedure when changing the LAWS... it needed to go thru a state legislation to do so. So then those FEDERAL cases said needed to go to the States... which then needed more filing and other stuff.

WHICH THOSE LAWYERS WERE LAZY and either haven't filed them or like all things with courts.... TAKES TIME and they wouldn't have been done or heard in time before the electoral college voted type thing.

In the video I posted if they wouldn't have cut off Rand Paul he would have explained this...and that some of the lawsuits are still going but just not getting attention via media.

Again... many were tossed by federal courts because it was state issues (Remember that thing I keep talking about... STATES RIGHTS).... some were tossed because what they were bringing to the table wasn't what the evidence was saying....ie: They were dumb and did things in haste and what not... and some were tossed because the "evidence" wasn't conclusive enough.....ie: Find more and bring the case back.... some were tossed because it was BOGUS evidence. But something needs to be investigated to help REGAIN ELECTION INTEGRITY.... :bop:

I will say this again.... I dont know if there is enough evidence to say "Trump won" at all. But there is enough irregularities that happened around the country that it needs to be dug into... and CORRECTED. It was the first time in history that they had that many mail in votes.... also people who did the "mail in" votes that then went and "corrected" their votes or wanted to change who they voted for which caused double votes being tabulated. Plus people not knowing that they could possibly go change their votes and how to do it because they were suppressed by some way or another. IE: People giving them wrong info on how to do it. Plus the fact that ballots got mailed out without people wanting them....ie: Blind ballots. I got one in the mail and I never requested it. See the issue.

Again I am not saying there is enough evidence to turn around the election. But any fraud needs to be looked into and corrected to regain election integrity. Because even fraud on a tiny scale could is wrong and if it did happen in the racks of states....ie: AG doing things questionable.... then what would stop anyone in power from doing the exact same thing. BTW... there are still lawsuits waiting to be heard in a few states...and a few more that are getting re-introduced. oke:

I will state this for the 3rd time.... I dont think anything will be enough to kick biden out of office and move Trump in... also I dont see how they could even do it. The only thing that would happen if something was found on a Grand Scale....ie: Trump won. Would be another election....ie: Pelosi or whom ever is #3 in-line would take over as "intern" while people would run and the election process happened. Think run off in state elections or when a member resigns type thing. But something needs to be investigated or done to help regain ELECTION INTEGRITY. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Listening to some CNN and other "reporters" talk about the defenses rebuttles...

Chris Wallace said... " Fight means different things under different circumstances"... REALLY???

So that blows out of the water the House Managers whole arguement. Because that is what they are saying "incited" the whole thing. Trump saying "fight". But yet when someone else says it... it is ok? It either has to be completely the same...ie: If Trump says Fight and people do... is on him. SO when the Dem's this past summer and other times stated "fight" and people did.... it is on them as well. Or if you say... Well the Dem's saying fight doesn't mean it... well then the same can be said with Trump. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/JackPosobiec/status ... 0204046340

Please watch this video.... This is a great video showing how crazy everyone was and how the media took a story and completely distorted it for their advantage....and this goes with how the Time Magazine article talks about the manipulaton that happened with the media to not get Trump re-elected.

Edit:

Remember how I keep saying if you really want to look at things with an open view....ie: No biases... Which Political Party acts more like "Nazis".... Lets take a look here....

1. Censorship of its rivals (social media who are they censoring?)
2. Controlling the media and the narrative... (see above video clip and also Time Magazine Article)
3. Confiscation of weapons (what party is pushing for this in the USA...or "gun control")
4. Cancel your political rivals (hmmm... both are doing this... but what political party is more apt to "cancel" someone?)
5. Indoctoring of children in our educational system (are more "liberal" teachers pushing their views on children in schools???)

Honestly... look at what I just typed and ask yourself did this happen in Nazi Germany or the rise to power of Hitler.... and what political party is doing this now in the USA?

*****BTW... when Trump got elected I had my nephew who was in 5th grade said to me... The world is going to end. I asked why he said because Trump was elected. I asked him who told him this... he said "MY TEACHER was discussing this". Also see how a school in (i think Philly) had students do a black power rally and also talk about how "communism" is good, and celebrated a black communist for "Black history" month. Now this school is about 95% "black" but still to celebrate communism??? oke:

DISCLAIMER: This isn't a nock on teachers... but honestly look what is getting taught in our schools. It isn't trying to give kids the most info they can so they can "think" for themselves or formulate their own opinions. It is people pushing their own ideals onto children. When I was in school I had a very liberal history teacher... he even admitted it. But he said he will teach things both ways so us students could learn. He would even tease back and forth with kids who were more conservative in thinking. It was a good back and forth.... do you think that happens now in schools??? Just things to think about. :beer:

Honestly... look at what I just typed and ask yourself did this happen in Nazi Germany or the rise to power of Hitler.... and what political party is doing this now in the USA?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360345413824491522
Watch this video.... One of the Managers for the House just stated that it is "racist" to use video evidence of black women saying "fight" and what not. Yeah.. .that just happened.

Also watched a Steven Crowder video about some things Sawell said and used as evidence.... He used a twitter account/comment from someone. It had a "blue" check mark which means twitter "verified" that account. That lady has come out with a public statement saying... SHE WAS NEVER VERIFIED..... so was that evidence "edited".... :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I watched the video Chuck. When they cant reason or have no defense they always resort to the leftist racist defence. I think its beyond debate the left has lost their mind. This fool in the video can understand intent when a fellow commy says fight, but cant understsnd the same word in the same context when a conservative says it. They shojkd have to pass an English language competancy test, and a psych evsluation to be in congress. That would send 80% of dems and republicans back home.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Im more awake this morning after four cups of Caribou Obsidian. I noticed a mistake in my previous post. With an English competency test and a psych exam I should havd dsid it would dend all the democrats and 90% of the republicans home. I must have been tired and overly optimistic. :rollin:

I recently had an interesting conversation with a relative in western Canada. He said Vancouver runs the entire province and is their form of Kalifornia. He also said anything east of Manitoba is their form of New York. I told him everything west of Manitoba should join the United States, and we should keep a core all the way to Texas, dumping our west coast and north east states. At last Alaska would be linked.  Im sure Kalifornia would join China and even give them land for a military base. Before that happens we would have to invade and make them a protectorate, but never allow them statehood. :rollin: Ok enough for beautiful political fantasies. :rollin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Acquitted, again.

I think the DNC should now have to pay back every penny that was spent on this sham.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ended up about how I expected it too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Ended up about how I expected it too.


Same here. Romney is running for McCains empty position of lead backstabber, but I see he has competition.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad/scary part is how the Managers handled this whole thing.

1. They used "CNN" reports and news articles. WHICH WERE FALSE... one Senator was "quoted" and what not. THEY LIED while they were presenting "evidence".

2. The doctored up tweets with "check marks" to say that things were "verified" when those accounts were never verified by the users. The users stated that were never contacted by Twitter to be "verified".

3. They changed the dates on evidence. They used tweets that were dated a year ago and said they were from this year and that day. This honestly should piss off everyone. :bop:

4. Then let alone the video editing.

So again... this should upset everyone because the managers were lying and not going off facts. So if the "investigation" part of congress has people lying to "prove" a case.... they shouldn't be allowed to make laws. Honestly think about this. :bop:

Then there is the media who is trying to say... well it was just a "check mark" or "a date on a tweet"..... IF ONE OUNCE OF EVIDENCE IS TAINTED IN A COURT CASE THE CASE GETS THROWN OUT!!!

It shows you that Trump didn't get a fair shake in the house and the house failed to do its job and INVESTIGATE!!! I hope some how there is some ramifications.... not only come the ballot box for these Representatives but something from the actual house itself. But I think we know the answer to that one.... :shake: :shake: uke: uke:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V33Op4 ... LL&index=5


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another little tidbit....

35 election law violations are now heading to the GEORGIA Attorney General.

SCOTUS is now scheduled to consider the voter fraud cases for Pennsylvania, Michigan, and Georgia on February 19, 2021.

So when people kept saying... .well they were all "defeated"... not really which I tried to explain.

And yes... it could have been because the lawyers for Trump and other organizations were inept idiots. But they cases are far from over.

*I will say this all again.... I DONT THINK THERE IS ANYTHING THAT WILL CHANGE THE OUTCOME.... but there needs to be something done to give the people faith in our system of the whole election process. * 

What doesn't help is exactly what I typed above about this last impeachment sham.... people doctored evidence... they were caught CHEATING.... then add in the fact of what I posted on another forum about how now in CA they want to do a "signature" verification because they want to oust Newsome.... so now it is ok to "verify" sigantures when it hurts a "democrat"... but before when a Republican wanted it it wasn't ok. You see why people have no faith in politics anymore or our leaders. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://justthenews.com/nation/crime/ho ... rial-ended

Tolerant "left".....



> Home of Trump impeachment lawyer vandalized as trial ended


Now these are just crazies doing this not trying to single out a whole group. But just shows you that if anyone on hear wants to blame things just on conservatives.... you see more and more liberal crazies doing this stuff. You see liberals trying to "cancel" others. You see liberals on social media LYING about things. Along with media. I saw a tweet where a guy posted a bunch of Senators who he said "left" or "were not present" at the impeachment. And said.. we need to basicly "cancel" them.... One Senator came onto his feed and called him out as a liar.... he didn't recant anything and just blocked that Senator.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is something to think about....

Now Pelosi wants to make a Commission to look into things.... Maybe she should have done this before rushing to Impeach Trump.... if the managers actually had FACTS things maybe could have gone differently or they wouldn't have had the votes in the House of Reps. oke: oke:

Remember the House of Reps is the "INVESTIGATION" arm of Congress. oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

57-43

It's fairly rare that a vote crosses party lines. This one actually did.

Trump is the death of the Republican Party, it's just that a large percentage are scared of him and his tactics.

The quicker they exorcise him from the party and get back to being republicans the better. Trump is for no one but himself and his interests. The only thing Republican about him is that he changed his political party to it. He isn't conservative, he spends money just like his businesses did that all went broke. I just don't get the love for him.

Trumpism is weird, but we will see.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Trump is the death of the Republican Party, it's just that a large percentage are scared of him and his tactics.


 Trump is now the republican party and they know it because the swamp rats within the republican party are talking about starting a new party. We as voters can then with clear concience for the first time in memory vote republican and be part of the solution, or be part of the problem and vote for the RINOs who start the new party.

The old true democrats should also take back their party and force AOC and gange to start the new Peoples Republic of America party. :huh: Shucks that would be the same as the RINOs party and they would get the collegd vote and be real competition.


----------

